# HOLE IN my birds crop



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

How can i close a hole in my birds crop? I't was attacked by either a hawk or cat. I found my bird on my street last night after he was gone for 2 days when he drinks water the water leaks out i have another thread on this injured piegon but someone told me to start a new thread on how to close a hole in a birds crop. He seems very alert and very thirsty but not all the water stays in his crop. Can someone help me. The hole is like a size of a pea


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If attacked by a predator your bird needs to be on antibiotics as soon as possible, or he might die from an infection. Often small holes like that will heal on their own. Of course if it is very low, than that would create more of a problem in it's leaking. 
Here is a list of vets fairly near to you. You would have to call and find out if they are pigeon friendly or not.

Anchor Animal Hospital
1. Anchor Animal Hospital

750 State Rd, Dartmouth, MA 02747
Services: Reptile Vet, Veterinary Medical Specialties, Emergency Veterinary Clinic, Animal Flea Control, Exotic Animal Vet, Veterinarians, Veterinary Euthanasia, Veterinary Surgery, Spaying/Neutering, Veterinary Dentistry, Animal Microchipping, Bird Vet, Declawing, Small Animal Vet
Call 774-929-8354

West Shore Animal Clinic
2. West Shore Animal Clinic

2500 West Shore Road, Warwick, RI 02889
Services: Small Animal Vet, Bird Vet, Animal Microchipping, Veterinary Dentistry, Veterinary Surgery, Animal Flea Control, Exotic Animal Vet, Veterinary Euthanasia, Declawing, Spaying/Neutering, Veterinarians
Call 401-384-0918
VCA Atwood Animal Hospital
3. VCA Atwood Animal Hospital

342 Atwood Ave, Cranston, RI 02920
Services: Small Animal Vet, Veterinary Surgery, Veterinary Medical Specialties, Declawing, Animal Microchipping, Exotic Animal Vet, Veterinary Dentistry, Spaying/Neutering, Animal Boarding, Veterinarians, Reptile Vet, Veterinary Euthanasia, Animal Flea Control, Bird Vet
Call 401-424-1939


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

*hole in crop*

no the hole is high and on its right side near his wing i will start on antiboitics right away


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have heard of some using super glue, but I believe that you can get a skin glue in the drug store.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you don't get a definitive answer here regarding the hole, I'd definitely get that Pigeon to a vet tom'w. As Jay3 said, I have also hear of CrazyGlue/SuperGlue....but have never attempted myself.

What kinda antibiotic ?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yep super glue..or they may have the bonding stuff just for wounds on humans over the counter now days...not sure. we use a bonding at the vet clinic it does work like super glue without the harsher chemicals.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, don't use superglue if you don't know how to use it for that--might make a worse mess than you started with. Keeping holes like that clean will often allow them to close faster than you'd think. There have been a few threads on here about that:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/hurt-pigeon-north-jersey-29709.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pierpont-fistula-and-injury-11512.html

..and several more that I can't think of enough on them at the moment to go looking. It's not generally life-threatening, although wounds can ALWAYS be worse than they look especially if there were deeper punctures from claws that you can't or don't see.

Anyhow, if you want to post pictures, we can give further help.

Pidgey


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

it's tough to post a pic but i do have another thread with some pics of the bird injured the hole is like under some feathers i will need someone to help me take a pic while i move the feathers


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If food and water can leak out of it, and if you brought your bird here to our vet ( for example), they would glue it. just to let you know for whatever that is worth.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> ..and several more that I can't think of enough on them at the moment to go looking. It's not generally life-threatening, although wounds can ALWAYS be worse than they look especially if there were deeper punctures from claws that you can't or don't see.


Generally perhaps not...but in an instance where the Pigeon absolutely requires medication/antibiotic to be absorbed into the blood ...you don't want a leaking crop because then he/she would not be getting the meds needed.

In *this* particular instance, your Pigeon has to get those full doses of med absorbed....

I wouldn't really mess with this much longer.....if there's any signs that the crop still leaks, that hole has to be sealed ASAP, whether by you or by a vet. Jay3 provided some vets near you.

Keep us posted. Thanks for helping your pal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the hole is high enough, and small enough you can still medicate with tablets. I would rather see my vet though.


----------

